# Anyone in the Guadalajara area?



## USAtoGDL (Dec 11, 2010)

Would like to get in touch with other expats in the GDL area - we have not secured housing yet, so I can't tell you exactly where we are....but I would like to begin creating a network of people to be in contact with!

Thanks!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

USAtoGDL said:


> Would like to get in touch with other expats in the GDL area - we have not secured housing yet, so I can't tell you exactly where we are....but I would like to begin creating a network of people to be in contact with!
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm here. Give me a call or email when you get here. We can meet for coffee somewhere. Also I am pretty knowledgeable about many aspects of the city so feel free to email me personally if you have specific questions. I will send you a personal message with my email address.

Memo


----------



## USAtoGDL (Dec 11, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I'm here. Give me a call or email when you get here. We can meet for coffee somewhere. Also I am pretty knowledgeable about many aspects of the city so feel free to email me personally if you have specific questions. I will send you a personal message with my email address.
> 
> Memo


Excellent! I look forward to sharing some emails with you!! Looks like we will be down there in Feb - so hopefully we can meet and share info!

Thanks for responding!!


----------

